# Midland Daily News Mystery Fish Photo



## lewisg (Jun 28, 2006)

This was a mystery photo in a story in the Midland Daily News about a photo found at a used book sale in a Betty Crocker Cookbook.
Read the whole story at:
http://www.ourmidland.com/news/a-us...cle_8414ba97-9e1f-5558-92c9-84b0b3309d47.html
If you're familiar with the Rifle River Rec Area you'll recognize it.....although it's now more wooded in the background.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Cool story.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice fish, Orlo! Fun read as well.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Love the picture.I would have it framed and put the information on the back.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

I was expecting some weird looking fish when I clicked on this. Very nice brown, very cool picture, and the rifle river rec area is a very cool place to explore and fish!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like the bridge at Ranch Camp


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Looks like the bridge at Ranch Camp


It is


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> It is


I thought so. I spent so much time there as a kid. My dad use to take me fishing there all of the time. I remember several nice ones like that fish. I think I am going to make the trip over there soon and fish.


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I thought so. I spent so much time there as a kid. My dad use to take me fishing there all of the time. I remember several nice ones like that fish. I think I am going to make the trip over there soon and fish.


if you do, check out the damage done on the south end of the Ranch campground by a tornado that went through last summer .... kind of sad


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

cdacker said:


> if you do, check out the damage done on the south end of the Ranch campground by a tornado that went through last summer .... kind of sad


Bummer. It has been about 5 years since I have been in there.


----------

